# A lot of gall



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, this fir tree has a lot of gall. :lol:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't you mean ball's? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Put's some pants on for Kriste's sake.


----------

